# Delta Homecraft Bandsaw - Craigslist



## Russ Prior (Nov 10, 2014)

Yet another Craigslist ad for one of these, sorry to pester you. 

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/tls/4750487903.html

Based on my perusal of earlier posts in this forum, $100 seems a little pricey. There are no details in the ad but based on pictures, I believe that this is the 10" Delta Homecraft bandsaw. Did Delta make larger saws under the Homecraft banner? Thanks in advance for replies. 

Russ


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Old delta band saws are well built. I think you should see it.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

My father had one of those baby's. His was a 10 inch, and I also thought they only made them in the 10-inch size. I gave my fathers to a friend and he uses it regularly. hey were well made but his liked to brake blades, I think because of the small radius. They work ok, but a 14-inch is a big upgrade. If you can't get it for $50 or $75 I think I would pass.

Paul


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I have one I always intended to rebuild, I never did though. For some reason I think I've seen a 14 inch homecraft once...


----------



## Russ Prior (Nov 10, 2014)

Great information, guys. Thanks very much.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I looked them up, and I was thinking of a delta from the same time frame. It does not have a homecraft name on the 14 inch.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I just picked one of those up for 90. If its in good condition, I'd go for it, its a pretty solid little saw. Little tricky to find blades for though


----------



## Russ Prior (Nov 10, 2014)

One more question, guys. Will I be able to cut 8/4 hardwood stock with this bandsaw? I'm wanting to build dining chairs and doing so without a bandsaw is difficult.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Russ Prior said:


> One more question, guys. Will I be able to cut 8/4 hardwood stock with this bandsaw? I'm wanting to build dining chairs and doing so without a bandsaw is difficult.


Yes, sure you can do this on a band saw smoothly.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Russ Prior said:


> One more question, guys. Will I be able to cut 8/4 hardwood stock with this bandsaw? I'm wanting to build dining chairs and doing so without a bandsaw is difficult.


Depends on the blade and motor more than the saw. I've got a 1/2 HP motor on mine and it goes through 2x6 softwood without issue


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 30, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> Depends on the blade and motor more than the saw. I've got a 1/2 HP motor on mine and it goes through 2x6 softwood without issue


Yeah, but that's softwood pine. 8/4 hardwood is a totally different beast.
If you are face cutting (board laying down flat) it will probably work without much trouble using a nice sharp blade and a well tuned saw. I wouldn't try to do much resawing of hardwood with it though over about 3 inches. Even then your feed rate is likely to be deathly slow. 
On another note, Highland Woodworking offers a multitude of great bandsaw blades in all sizes, and can custom make them at a decent price. I buy all my blades there online. Their Wood Slicer resaw blades are the best I've ever found for the money unless you want carbide teeth. They are smooth cutting, low tension, don't sing when cutting, and reasonably priced. Check it out,you won't regret it.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Al_Amantea said:


> Yeah, but that's softwood pine. 8/4 hardwood is a totally different beast.
> If you are face cutting (board laying down flat) it will probably work without much trouble using a nice sharp blade and a well tuned saw. I wouldn't try to do much resawing of hardwood with it though over about 3 inches. Even then your feed rate is likely to be deathly slow.
> On another note, Highland Woodworking offers a multitude of great bandsaw blades in all sizes, and can custom make them at a decent price. I buy all my blades there online. Their Wood Slicer resaw blades are the best I've ever found for the money unless you want carbide teeth. They are smooth cutting, low tension, don't sing when cutting, and reasonably priced. Check it out,you won't regret it.


That's my bad on phrasing. What I meant to convey is I can resaw 6 inches of softwood so ripping 8/4 lumber shouldnt be too much issue. My apologies for the poor phrasing


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 30, 2014)

No problem. I know that even on my 14" I can tell a huge difference between pine or cypress and something like maple or walnut. If I don't slow my feed rate, I get chatter and blade flex due to dust buildup in the kerf pushing my blade around. Of course, I cut down to about 1/8" for the box partitions I make.


----------



## Dougmungham (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi all is there a riser block out there for the delta homecraft 28-110 10" bandsaw


----------

